# Behold! Luciferi.



## Lilin-Child (Apr 21, 2013)

i just got a little baby rat named Luciferi.  he's so precious. he's a little nervous about his new surroundings but already he's starting to adventure around in his new home.


----------



## Lilin-Child (Apr 21, 2013)

also, since Luciferi is a baby I would like to start training him and if anyone has any tips I would really like to hear them!


----------



## Muttsy (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow what a cutie!!! I was so excited to go cage hunting for my future rats, but in one of my jobs I got contracted longer so I don't have the time for them, and now that I just paid for school I don't have the money. So thank you for letting me live vicariously through you 

Unfortunately, I have no rats so don't have any tips. I have heard though that its good to handle them a lot at first, apparently they're not like hamster and don't have to settle for a few days before you can touch them. And if this little guy is alone, they he could certainly use the company to play with!

Where did you get him? I just love his little red eyes. Do you find he uses the wheel a lot?


----------



## Lilin-Child (Apr 21, 2013)

Muttsy said:


> Wow what a cutie!!! I was so excited to go cage hunting for my future rats, but in one of my jobs I got contracted longer so I don't have the time for them, and now that I just paid for school I don't have the money. So thank you for letting me live vicariously through you Unfortunately, I have no rats so don't have any tips. I have heard though that its good to handle them a lot at first, apparently they're not like hamster and don't have to settle for a few days before you can touch them. And if this little guy is alone, they he could certainly use the company to play with!Where did you get him? I just love his little red eyes. Do you find he uses the wheel a lot?


thank you!
I got him from a local pet store I've been going to for ages. He hasn't used the wheel yet but he loves playing with the hay I put in his home. cage hunting is fun! his cage is actually a fish tank I found at a thrift store. I plan on gutting out an old filing cabinet and making a huge rat motel for him when I find the time (probably in the next month or two).


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

You should probably either buy a new wire cage for him or make that cage yourself sooner rather than later...don't want him getting respiratory problems from the tank! What a cutie pie though!


----------



## Lilin-Child (Apr 21, 2013)

Opheliona said:


> You should probably either buy a new wire cage for him or make that cage yourself sooner rather than later...don't want him getting respiratory problems from the tank! What a cutie pie though!


 eeeek. I'm gonna start asap then. thank you so much.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

If you're able to get him another little boy buddy, he'd love that too, rats are super sociable with each other. He's beautiful!


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I've heard tat hay (timothy hay?) is bad for ratties. 

He's a cutie. As for now, just work on the bonding process, yummy treats certainly speed that up.


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

hugs hugs hugs! lots of handling, lots of cuddles, lots of praise and say his name as often as possible. Once he's your best bud training will come easy and he will be falling over himself to find behaviours that please you! You might find the immersion sticky interesting and he would probably like a cage buddy, they are really social animals. He is an adorable young'un, have fun together!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, handle him as much as possible, find him a good cage, and find him a cagemate. Rats are very social and get very likely and depressed on their own to the point of making themselves sick. Plus it's double the fun for you! He's a cutie! I love PEWS!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

*lonely and depressed


----------



## Lilin-Child (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks for all the tips everybody!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW!!

Going by his name, I was expecting to see a gigantic rat with an intimidating smile on his face. 

Instead, there's this cute little fuzz ball that you just want to hug. ;D

Very cute little guy. I love the name.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Love the name theme BTW. I have a Lilith, I was going to name her daughter Lilin - however I went with Eve. 

Good luck!


----------

